# Looking for suggestions for a week in London



## HuskyJim (Jan 19, 2009)

We've planned a trip to England for April / May, and are looking for somewhere to stay in London, preferably the Bloomsbury area.

I've checked several sites for timeshares, hotels and B&Bs, now looking for other alternatives.

Are there any sites that rent flats / condos for a week?  Suggestions?

We will have 4 adults (1 couple, 2 singles), and would prefer 3 bedrooms.

TIA,
Jim


----------



## Janie (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Jim:

I have rented a couple of times from this British site. 

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 19, 2009)

Jim,

Also check out http://www.smoothhound.co.uk/

http://www.cyberrentals.com/

http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/

http://www.timeshareuk.com/

and www.vrbo.com


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 4, 2009)

I know that htis is resurrecting a stale thread, but I wanted to add that we're renting a flat thru "London Connection" -- www.londonconnection.com -- because they'll rent nightly with a 5-night minimum, so you're not required to stay or limited to a full week.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2009)

We spent two weeks in  this flat  that we were able to exchange for with DAE.  The owner is a principal in DAE and sometimes puts weeks into the DAE system for exchanges. I'm not sure if he currently is doing so, but we thoroughly enjoyed our stay there.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 4, 2009)

Slow travel has some London vacation rental reviews with links to the rental agency website at the top of each review - see http://www.slowtrav.com/uk/vr/list.asp?r=London


----------

